# Moving betta from store cup to tank



## Arsay (Jun 14, 2010)

I just bought the betta today and I forgot to buy a thermometer when I went to the store. I have been letting the water in the tank sit to adjust to room temperature and I was wondering how to move the fish from the starting cup into the tank.
Should I wait until tomorrow to buy a net and a thermometer?

Thanks.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Well what I always do when I get ANY new fish is I let them in either their bag or cup depending on the fish float in the tank for 15 minutes then I let them go in their tanks. That's my simple way of doing it but you can also just simply feel the tempature of the tank and cup to see if there is a big difference in the water temp. I go with the floating in the tank for 15 minutes just to be safe but someone else may have another way that you would like to do this. I hope I helped!


~~Kayla


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I float the bag/cup in the water for half an hour. Scoop out the betta with a net, don't pour the cup/bag in- pet store fish's water can be full of gunk, illnesses, and parasites.


----------



## Arsay (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, thank you.
I will have to wait until tomorrow to buy a net. He should be okay till then.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, he'll be fine.  I once picked up a betta who had been in the cup for three months. If he's survived in the pet store, he'll survive in the cup for a day.
Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Arsay (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha, it's so sad that I work in a pet store and I don't know how to care for a betta fish. I'm only a cashier though. >.<
He's really pretty colors and I will get a picture when he's adjusted and when I find him a name.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No problem


----------

